# Word of the day: Butt-dial



## RubyK

*Butt-dial / pocket-dial (verb)*​This happens to the best of us: We carry our phone in our pocket and move in just the right way to accidentally press all kinds of buttons – and then, our behind calls someone. These incidents usually make for very unique voicemails with lots of background noise.

_“You butt-dialed me last night. It sounded like you had quite the party.”_


----------



## RubyK

I have received butt-dials from friends (and strangers) a few times.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Just as a wandering hand needs to be closely watched around a television dial, as in, "_don't touch that dial_", a wandering hand also needs to be closely watched around a butt-dial... _hey, hands off my butt man, I mean butt-dial! _


----------



## Ronni

I’ve butt dialed, I’ve elbow dialed, I’ve drunk dialed.

It’s all part and parcel of technology!!


----------



## tbeltrans

Hellooooo? Is this Uranus again?!?!?!

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg

tbeltrans said:


> Hellooooo? Is this Uranus again?!?!?!
> 
> Tony


Yep, you got it, Tony, you're dialed in!


----------



## Sliverfox

Am the only one here that doesn't worry about butt-dialing,,,,,No cell phone.


----------



## tbeltrans

Sliverfox said:


> Am the only one here that doesn't worry about butt-dialing,,,,,No cell phone.


No.  I have a flip phone and it is small enough to easily fit in my front pocket.  To me, smart phones are too large to comfortably fit anywhere except your hand.  My flip phone is simple and very inexpensive.  My wife's flip phone and mine together cost $40 a month, little more than the landline my wife had to have work years ago and she didn't even have long distance on that phone plan.  All we have for our phones is voice - no text or data.

The reason we got cell phones to replace our land line was that my wife has medical issues and if she falls, she needs to be able to call for help.  She purchased a clip that attaches permanently to her cell phone and wears it on her shirt.  It is tight enough so that it won't come loose of she falls, but she can easily remove it to use it.  We thought that is a better and more cost effective solution than one of those "help I have fallen" gadgets that you then have to pay somebody to monitor.  We have to have phones anyway, so why not make the phone serve multiple purposes?

Tony


----------



## HoneyNut

I don't know if it is because of the phone lock feature that require a PIN to use them, but it has been a very very long time since I received a butt-dial call.


----------



## tbeltrans

No ifs, ands, or butts, about it, a butt trumpet (i.e. air biscuit) is something we tend to giggle about, but a butt call is just annoying.

Tony


----------



## tbeltrans

Aunt Marg said:


> Yep, you got it, Tony, you're dialed in!


...and pardon the pun?   

Tony


----------



## ProTruckDriver

tbeltrans said:


> No. I have a flip phone and it is small enough to easily fit in my front pocket.


Same here with the flip phone. No Butt Dialing for me. Now I have received many phone calls from my wife from her phone. It's not a Butt Dial that she sends me, it's a Purse Dial when she puts her phone in her purse.


----------



## Aneeda72

Ronni said:


> I’ve butt dialed, I’ve elbow dialed, I’ve drunk dialed.
> 
> It’s all part and parcel of technology!!


I’ve boob dialed


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve boob dialed


OMG WoW!


----------



## Ronni

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ve boob dialed


OMG I have too!!! I forgot that one!  

Sometimes, when I'm in workout wear that doesn't have pockets, I'll shove the phone in my sports-bra-uniboob-cleavage so it's with me as I listen to podcasts or audio books, and also I can hear when texts or phone calls come in.  It's when I don't remember to blank the screen before I place it that the problems occur.   

It's worth it though, just for the reaction when I tell someone "Oh sorry, I boob dialed you!!"


----------



## fmdog44

"Dial" I'll bet no one here can recall when they_ dialed_ a phone number.


----------



## Aneeda72

fmdog44 said:


> "Dial" I'll bet no one here can recall when they_ dialed_ a phone number.


Sure I can


----------

